# PES 2014 Grafikproblem



## Miesen (5. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,

habe folgendes Problem mit Pes 2014:

Bei schneller Kameraführung z. B. Bei Abstößen vom Torwart, verschwimmen die Spieler, alles schliert halt nach.
Ansonsten läuft das Spiel ruckelfrei bei höchster Auflösung und hohen Details. Ich habe unter den nvidia Einstellungen
schon sämtliche Parameter wie vsync und 3fach Puffer eingeschaltet. Es bringt halt alles nichts, wie schon gesagt,
Spiel läuft super flüssig, jedoch immer wieder diese verschwimmen oder Bewegungsunschärfe.
Bei Pes 2013 konnte man unter settings, vsync und frame skipping aktivieren, dort lief dann alles bestens, leider
gibts diese einstellungen unter 2014 nicht mehr.

Was kann das sein ????
Mein pc:
Intel xeon e3 3,3 ghz
Nvidia geforce gtx680 
8gb ram
Monitor. Asus vg278h 3d 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (12. Dezember 2013)

Falscher Thread.

Edit!
Entschuldigung ich habe noch das Alte System im Kopf wo PES bei Star Citizen war!
Tut mir leid!


----------



## Walter31 (13. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt es Patches (zB als Bestandteil vom PESedit.com Patch 2014), die diese Bewegungsunschärfe entfernen.
Vielleicht ändert das auch etwas an Deinem Problem?!


----------



## Autorocker (21. Dezember 2013)

Das Problem hab ich auch...liegt vll. an der Programmierung, also dass die Programmierer mit der neuen Engine etwas geschlampt haben und es nicht optimiert wurde. Ich hab das Pesedit.com Patch auch drauf, es läuft allerdings genauso wie vorher, da das Patch ja nur die fehlenden Linzenzen usw. ausbügelt. Außerdem läuft das Spiel auch so mit geschätzten 25 FPS obwohl man Ca. 100 hat. Ich hoffe das nächste PES wird wieder besser.


----------

